# USB 3.1 specs revealed



## avinandan012 (Aug 3, 2013)

USB 3.1 brings 10Gbps speed , unfortunately existing USB 3.0 ports wont be able to operate at this new speed. 
Read here.


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 24, 2013)

No backward compatability? That's poor


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> No backward compatability? That's poor


Check your source again. It's backward compatible .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

First reach the top point of USB 3.0 which is long way to go right now.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> No backward compatability? That's poor


No forward compatibility in terms of speed. It has always been the same.

Just like USB 2.0 can't run on 3.0 speed magically.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 24, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> No backward compatability? That's poor



The port IS backward compatible, meaning that it can run devices meant for older stranded too. however, I guess you misinterpreted the fact that existing USB 3 ports cannot be upgraded to USB 3.1. You need to buy new motherboard/PCI adapter to get the newer port.


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The port IS backward compatible, meaning that it can run devices meant for older stranded too. however, I guess you misinterpreted the fact that existing USB 3 ports cannot be upgraded to USB 3.1. You need to buy new motherboard/PCI adapter to get the newer port.



yeah, usb 3.0 has not yet replaced usb 2.0 everywhere, now there comes 3.1, they could have designed usb3.0 hardware specs with usb 3.1 in mind. anyway it will take a while to reach the mainstream market


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 24, 2013)

When dont get the desired speeds in USB2.0 and 3.0 so just think how good the speeds will be in 3.1. 
Simply worthless.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn, I haven even used USB3 properly and USB 3.1 is already Out!
10Gbps *c.wrzuta.pl/wi11355/aabb2b7f000fa8084feb3fbe/mother-of-god


----------

